# Need ASA code



## klp010102 (Mar 26, 2009)

I need the ASA code for fistulagram of r arm with balloon dilation and stent placement.           

Thanks
Karen


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 26, 2009)

The CPT and ASA code would vary depending on the technique/approach used.  IF this was transcatheter approach done by interventional radiology look at CPT code 37205 which crosses to ASA 01924. 

Julie, CPC


----------

